# Quanto è bello sentirsi dire parole come queste?



## Justelah

Salve,

sto traducendo un testo _formale_.
La seguente frase _interrogativa_ segue una citazione...

"Quanto è bello sentirsi dire parole come queste?"​
Ho diversi dubbi circa la traduzione...

"Comme il est beau d'entendre de tels mots?"
"Qu'est-ce que c'est beau d'entendre de tels mots?"
"Qu'est-il beau d'entendre de tels mots?"​
Potete aiutarmi? Grazie fin da ora!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, Justelah



Justelah said:


> "Comme il est beau d'entendre de tels mots?"
> "Qu'est-ce que c'est beau d'entendre de tels mots?"
> "Qu'est-il beau d'entendre de tels mots?"



Per il punti 1 e 2 sono sicura di me :
1) "Quanto è bello" : 
siccome è un contesto formale, sola la prima proposta è possibile. 
Si puo anche dire "qu'il est beau" 
La seconda è molto informale, anche se vuol dire la stessa cosa. 
_La terza non va mica.
_​2) "parole come queste" - senza esitazione, "de telles paroles" -  per due ragioni : 
parole è un po più formale che mot, 
e la frase è più equilibrata​3) ho un problema con : "sentirsi dire" - ovviamente, l'autore poteva dire "sentire" - l'aggiunta di "-si dire" non mi sembra insignificante, ma sono francese, dunque il mio punto di vista non è affidabile. Sono curiosa di vedere le altre risposte.
Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Salve,
Trattandosi di una frase interrogativa, la tradurrei piuttosto con "Combien est-il beau de s'entendre dire des mots comme ceux-là *?*" o "A quel point est-il beau de s'entendre dire ... *?*".
In francese però queste frasi non suonano bene come interrogazioni, l'esclamazione è più naturale "Combien il est beau de s'entendre dire de pareils mots* !*" o "Qu'il est beau de s'entendre dire etc.* !*"


----------



## Justelah

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> 1) "Quanto è bello" :
> siccome è un contesto formale, sola la prima proposta è possibile.
> Si puo anche dire "qu'il est beau"
> La seconda è molto informale, anche se vuol dire la stessa cosa.
> _La terza non va mica._​


In effetti la mia prima traduzione è stata _"comme il est beau"_... poi mi sono venute in mente le altre opzioni ​


> 2) "parole come queste" - senza esitazione, "de telles paroles" -  per due ragioni :
> parole è un po più formale che mot,
> e la frase è più equilibrata​


Ok, sostituirò _"mots"_ con _"paroles"_​


> 3) ho un problema con : "sentirsi dire" - ovviamente, l'autore poteva dire "sentire" - l'aggiunta di "-si dire" non mi sembra insignificante, ma sono francese, dunque il mio punto di vista non è affidabile.


In italiano, in questo caso si usa esprimersi così: _"sentirsi dire"_ significa che ciò che si sente è rivolto a sé; è un po' diverso, quindi, dal generico _"sentire"_.
Mi pareva che in francese non si usasse _"s'entendre dire"_...​
Grazie infinite!


----------



## Justelah

matoupaschat said:


> Trattandosi di una frase interrogativa, la tradurrei piuttosto con "Combien est-il beau de s'entendre dire des mots comme ceux-là *?*" o "A quel point est-il beau de s'entendre dire ... *?*".


In effetti i miei dubbi sono partiti dal fatto che si trattasse di una frase interrogativa. In tutti gli esempi che avevo trovato, la stessa espressione si trovava in un'esclamazione... Quindi, _"qu'est-il beau"_ non va proprio ma "combien est-il beau" sì?

Inoltre, non sapevo che in francese si usasse _"s'entendre dire"_, perché in tutti gli esempi ho sempre trovato _"sentirsi dire"_ tradotto con _"entendre" _e basta...


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

_"Inoltre, non sapevo che in francese si usasse "s'entendre dire", perché in tutti gli esempi ho sempre trovato "sentirsi dire" tradotto con "entendre" e basta..."_

e io no sapevo che si usasse sentirsi come in francese - dunque grazie a matoupaschat 

Confermo che "s'entendre dire" si dice in francese, con due significati :
- (raro) *mi sono sentito dire qualche cosa* : je me suis entendu/e dire que je n'étais pas libre (la persona chi parla è probabilmente stata sorpresa di avere risposto cosi)
- *ho sentito qualcuno dirmi qualche cosa*
-- ci sono esempi qui (glosbe.om) 
Il est très frustrant de *s'entendre dire* que les propositions visant à renforcer la sécurité du personnel ne peuvent pas être appliquées avant l'adoption du prochain budget-programme, tandis que le personnel du terrain continue d'être victime d'enlèvements et d'assassinats
A ceux qui sont venus ici dans l' espoir de s' *entendre dire* que leur situation va s' améliorer... qu' un jour ils triompheront
-- Sur Linguee :
Pour un pays pauvre endéveloppement, *s'entendre dire* *que *son PIB a augmenté ne présente que peu d'intérêt [...] oree.o
Aussi est-il étonnant *de* *s'entendre dire* *par *les spécialistes que ces apparences d'une abondance de bois sans limites sont en grande partie illusoires. rbc.com
*"entendre" è neutrale, mentre, a mio parere, "s'entendre dire" sembra trasmettere che la persona non si aspettava di sentire questo *


----------



## matoupaschat

Justelah said:


> _"qu'est-il beau"_ non va proprio ma "combien est-il beau" sì?


Comunque, se dovessi rendere la tua frase in italiano opterei senz'altro per un'esclamazione. Dunque, _"Combien il est beau de s'entendre dire de pareils mots/des mots comme ceux-ci* !*" o "Qu'il est beau de s'entendre dire etc.* !*"_


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Justelah, "combien est-il beau" ne convient pas. J'approuve matoupaschat sur la forme exclamative. "Qu'il est beau de s'entendre dire de telles paroles !"


----------



## Justelah

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> "Qu'il est beau de s'entendre dire de telles paroles !"


Opterò per questa traduzione.

Vi ringrazio veramente tanto, _Les Copains d'Abord_ e _matoupaschat_!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Il piacere è tutto mio


----------



## Pietruzzo

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Justelah, "combien est-il beau" ne convient pas. J'approuve matoupaschat sur la forme exclamative. "Qu'il est beau de s'entendre dire de telles paroles !"


Vorrei far notare che il  in italiano l'uso del punto interrogativo o del punto esclamativo cambia completamente il senso della frase e quindi, credo, la relativa traduzione.


----------



## simenon

Ciao. L'interrogativa sembra strana anche a me. Forse il punto interrogativo è un refuso. O davvero è una domanda (cioè che è uno che chiede: "Quanto è bello?" e uno altro o lui stesso che risponde: "Molto" o "Poco")? Magari con un contesto più ampio (la frase che segue) si potrebbe capire. Quanto al "sentirsi dire" è come se dicesse "Comme il est beau quand quelqu'un vous dit de tels mots".


----------

